# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Bucket Gathering Pics

## didier

thanks so much jeanette & dennis, you have a wonderful place to host a party.  we had a great time.  I am posting a few, rest will be on facebook. the food was soooo good.  I posted a pic of one of the desserts.

----------


## didier

just 2 more

----------


## tim

Nice shots!

----------


## JEK

Looks like fun!

----------


## phil62

Here are a few more from the party. Kudo's to Dennis and Jeanette for opening up their beautiful villa and providing a front row seat to the Bucket Finish Line, in addition to a very nice lunch. 









Phil

----------


## JEK

Hmmm. I think that villa is on my bucket list!

----------


## lloyd

A wonderful gathering.Many good friends- as somebody said" it was like having a gigantic TV screen of the finish line in box seats!"
A great gathering,too,of our favourite island photographers ,all in one place - every time Ed left the main room,we all said " now don't go climbing any big hills for a better shot!"
Food,company ,and ambience were a "10 plus"!
After our two sold - out chorale shows  these last two nights,and all the rehearsing, it was good to relax with old friends
Jeanette and Dennis- a great day !!!

----------


## Jeanette

Thank you, Diana and Phil, for the beautiful photos. The lovely fruit tarte was courtesy of Ellen and Rosemond (and baked by Mayas to Go).

We enjoyed seeing everyone and sharing our view. There ended up being a large, eclectic group of fun people. Bucket Week is truly the most spectacular week to be on SBH. Same time next year...

----------


## JEK

> Thank you, Diana and Phil, for the beautiful photos. The lovely fruit tarte was courtesy of Ellen and Rosemond (and baked by Mayas to Go).
> 
> We enjoyed seeing everyone and sharing our view. There ended up being a large, eclectic group of fun people. Bucket Week is truly the most spectacular week to be on SBH. Same time next year...




 We will be there next year!

----------


## NHDiane

What a grand party....J&D, looks like you outdid yourselves!  Thanks all for sharing photos.

----------


## amyb

I had started a separate thread of thanks to our hosts, Jeanette and Dennis. Let me repeat a party so very well done and the international gathering made for a grand group and all the effort was truly appreciated.
Safe travels and yes, SAME TIME NEXT YEAR!

----------


## Eve

> We will be there next year!



Did you get the same villa?

----------


## JEK

Nothing booked yet.  Actually, I need to speak with my better half about the idea :)

----------


## didier

Jeanette & Dennis, hope you have a pleasant trip back to the states today.  I am posting a couple more pics, as there is a really good view of the ocean behind me.

----------


## Grey

What delightful pictures with so many smiling faces.  Jeanette, you and Dennis know how to host a great event.  Was this your first time staying in a villa in Gustavia?  What were your thoughts?

----------


## cec1

Clearly a festive gathering of friends enjoying themselves . . . put together courtesy of Mother Nature & hosts extraordinaire!  Thanks for sharing the photos.

----------


## seasalt

Marvelous! Is the name of the villa "Gustavia Hill"?

----------


## didier

yes, you are correct on the villa name seasalt.

----------


## seasalt

Thank you, Diana.  We looked at this villa in February.  It has magnificent views.  Really loved it.

----------


## Eve

Didn't that villa have funky stone turrets in it's former life?

----------


## Jeanette

Eve, no funky stone turrets and no former life for this villa. The villa was constructed by the current owner in its present layout. It looks like the last few oceanfront lots on Rue de la Colline have been sold.

Kristin, we LOVED being in Gustavia for the Bucket and we are planning to return next year. That being said, there was traffic getting in and out of town during certain times of the day and the mosquitos were awful. The positives were a glorious view, stunning sunsets and the ability to walk into town for dinner and night life. Outside of Bucket week, we love either staying on the beach or somewhere in St. Jean. We had a perfect stay last May at SAS in St. Jean. Before our stay in Gustavia, we started our trip with three night at The Normandie and I cannot speak highly enough of their gracious hospitality and lovely accommodations.

----------


## primo

I snapped this one when everyone else went into the villa to cool off!

----------


## NHDiane

Spectacular!!

----------


## elgreaux

> I snapped this one when everyone else went into the villa to cool off!



LOL. that's an old shot from one of the photo contests I believe...but sums up how fabulous this party was!

----------


## Jeanette

Yup, a winner from a former Wimco contest (and obviously photoshopped). That being said, how do we know it's not Linda?

----------


## JEK

I always assumed it was Linda :)

----------


## NHDiane

Loved it then, love it now....thought it looked somewhat familiar

----------


## Jeanette

> I always assumed it was Linda :)




If you had to choose one woman on the forum who was capable of pulling off that shot, it's Linda.  :cool:

----------


## kent1994

Thanks to all of you for posting the pictures. Liz and I stayed at this villa a few years ago and your photos brought back many memories.

----------


## stbartshopper

Looks like a wonderful gathering on a beautiful day in paradise! I remember the days though of 'bucket' seats- they were too hard to get out of even when I could! LOL!

----------


## Jeanette

A lesson learned about posting villa photos online... Wait until you've already rented the villa for the following year. 

I was not able to rent GUS for the Bucket next year. I was not even able to rent it for all the same dates as I rented this year. I was told I had the right to the same dates if I booked by May 1. Apprently, not the case. Whoever rented it, I am passing you the torch to throw a party.

----------


## amyb

Aw Jeanette-looks like someone changed the rules. I am sorry but certain you will find a new villa to your liking.

----------


## NHDiane

How disappointing Jeanette!  A shame that the folks you rented from didn't hold up their end of the bargain.  As you said, if the renter has been/is here, they had better throw a great party...yours looked tough to beat!

----------


## marybeth

Like Facebook, we need a "dislike" icon!

----------


## KevinS

> I was not able to rent GUS for the Bucket next  year.



Isn't the Bucket earlier next year, which would potentially put it in someone else's renewal window?

----------


## amyb

Kevin, you make an excellent point.

Bucket fans, plan accordingly!

----------


## Jeanette

Yes, the Bucket is earlier next year, but I rented GUS this year 6 days before the Bucket started. The dates overlap for my 2014 rental dates and the 2015 Bucket.

----------

